# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting > سوال: امنیت بانک و وب سرویس

## armm1388

سلام
برای امنیت بانک اطلاعاتی چه کاری باید کرد؟
آیا استفاده از وب سرویس برای امنیت بانک اطلاعاتی ضروری است؟ اگر چنین است یعنی کانکشن استرینگ دسترسی به بانک بجای اینکه در فایل وب کانفیگ باشد در یک وب سرویس نوشته شود مشکل امنیت را حل می کند؟ یعنی هکر می تواند فایل وب کانفیگ را هک کند ولی وب سرویس را نمی تواند؟
باتشکر

----------


## davidrobert

کانکشن استرینگ و اگه داخل کلاس قرار بدید امنیت فایل شما بیشتر هستش چون یک اشتباه که بیشتر صورت میگیره این هستش که برنامه نویس ها از کانکشن استرینگ داخل App.config استفاده میکنم و از app.config رشته اتصال صدا میزنن این باگ بزرگ هستش و کانکشن داخل معلوم هستش و همین طور بیایی بگی رمز مخفی کردم نام کاربری و آدرس اتصال و همین طور رمز هم روش هستش حتی کد باشه ساختار اش بدون بسته راحت کد به سایت های هش میده و دستش میاد ولی وقتی داخل کانفیگ نباشه و دستوراتش برنامه رو مخفی کنی اونم مخفی میشه و کار ه ک ر سخت میشه. فقط نباید رشته اتصال بیاری داخل App.config

----------

